# Coming Soon IMR Sildenafil Double Strength!!



## chez (Oct 15, 2014)

IMR has decided that the low concentrations most other shops offer are not in line with our vision so instead of the low dose 25mg/ml you see so many shops selling IMR is going DOUBLE strength with 50 mg/ml Sildenafil citrate!
This is going to retail for an exceptional value of only $64.99 per 60 ml bottle! 
NO other shop even remotely comes close to this value or strength. High quality and high concentration for a VERY reasonable price!

Throw my rep coupon code CHEZ15 in there for 15% off!


----------



## jSalud (Oct 16, 2014)

Please tell me this will be in stock before Nov. for my Vegas trip! aha


----------



## chez (Oct 17, 2014)

It will be available by early next week


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 4, 2014)

Now featuring 60 ml bottles of Sildenafil Citrate at 50mg/ml - double strength!


----------

